# Apache access other Apache server on the network?



## klabacita (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an Apache server hosting my Squirrelmail online, now I have other server inside my LAN with some information I would like to share with some people. I had read some docs about mod_aliases, mod_rewrite, etc.

But I still don't know if it is possible, can I set up an alias and just point to the other server, example:

```
192.168.2.2 current apache server
192.168.2.3 new server
```


```
alias /myownwork http://192.168.2.3/
```

How can I do this?

Any tip will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## klabacita (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: apache accesso other apache server on the network?*

Forget this post, I forgot NAT. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: apache accesso other apache server on the network?*

You could set up a reverse proxy in Apache for just that directory. You can then proxy the contents to the other server.

Something like this, not tested:

```
<Location /some/dir>
 ProxyPass /some/dir http://internal.server/another/dir
 ProxyPassReverse /some/dir http://internal.server/another/dir
</Location>
```

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html


----------

